
Renewable CO2 recycling and synthetic fuel production in a marine environment - pseudolus
https://www.pnas.org/content/116/25/12212
======
konschubert
Power-to-liquid is an extremely interesting avenue, but why on artificial
islands ?

~~~
xhkkffbf
No one is competing for the real estate. Easy access to water -- albeit
salinated. If you get outside of the 3 or 12 mile limit, there are no taxes.
No government.

